# Spam



## planet_fox (17. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich hab aktuell ein paar fälle die klagen über Spams die keine sind und über Spams die welche sind aber nicht markiert werden.Hat jemand ähnliche beobachtungen gemacht.Hier geht es um ein ISPconfig 2 noch aktuelle version. Bei ISPConfig3 kann ich keine Vergleiche Ziehn bisher. 

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Till (17. Feb. 2010)

Schau mal in die mail header, da steht drin warum sie als spam markiert wurden.


----------



## planet_fox (17. Feb. 2010)

Ok Mittlerweile hab ich auch Mails bekommen von den Kanidaten.So konnte feststellen folgendes

Mail1 



> Content preview:  Spieltags-Newsletter Ausgabe 22 Spieltags-Newsletter Ausgabe
> [...]
> 
> Content analysis details:   (7.7 points, 5.0 required)
> ...


Da ist die Spambewertung zu hoch oder. 

Mail2


> Content analysis details:   (5.2 points, 5.0 required)
> 
> pts rule name              description
> 
> ...


Hier die mail ist zu hoch und in zwei spamlisten daher spam richtig.Problem ist wie geh ich am besten vor? Ich schreib die postmaster an und informier sie über die dinge oder wie ?


----------



## Till (17. Feb. 2010)

Deine spamassassin Regeln sind nicht aktuell, da gab es einen Bug am Anfang des Jahres:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/how-to-fix-the-spamassassin-bug-with-the-fh_date_past_20xx-rule/


----------



## planet_fox (17. Feb. 2010)

Ok aber ich bekomme diese meldung dann 



> ccc:/home/horst# /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update
> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on homedir `/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/etc/mail/spamassassin/sa-update-keys'
> error: GPG validation failed!
> The update downloaded successfully, but the GPG signature verification
> ...


----------



## fuxifux (17. Feb. 2010)

Schickt Dir mal ein Mail auf einen Account auf dem Server.

Wenn das "FH_DATE_PAST_20XX" weg ist, ist spamassassin aktuell.


----------



## planet_fox (18. Feb. 2010)

Das hab ich gefunden hilft aber nichts


```
wget http://spamassassin.apache.org/updates/GPG.KEY
    sa-update --import GPG.KEY
```


```
serv:/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin# sa-update -D
[8706] dbg: logger: adding facilities: all
[8706] dbg: logger: logging level is DBG
[8706] dbg: generic: SpamAssassin version 3.2.5
[8706] dbg: config: score set 0 chosen.
[8706] dbg: dns: is Net::DNS::Resolver available? yes
[8706] dbg: dns: Net::DNS version: 0.63
[8706] dbg: generic: sa-update version svn607589
[8706] dbg: generic: using update directory: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005
[8706] dbg: diag: perl platform: 5.010000 linux
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: Digest::SHA1, version 2.11
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: HTML::Parser, version 3.56
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: Net::DNS, version 0.63
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: MIME::Base64, version 3.07_01
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: DB_File, version 1.816_1
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: Net::SMTP, version 2.31
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: Mail::SPF, version v2.005
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: Mail::SPF::Query, version 1.999001
[8706] dbg: diag: module not installed: IP::Country::Fast ('require' failed)
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: Razor2::Client::Agent, version 2.84
[8706] dbg: diag: module not installed: Net::Ident ('require' failed)
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: IO::Socket::INET6, version 2.54
[8706] dbg: diag: module not installed: IO::Socket::SSL ('require' failed)
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: Compress::Zlib, version 2.012
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: Time::HiRes, version 1.9711
[8706] dbg: diag: module not installed: Mail::DomainKeys ('require' failed)
[8706] dbg: diag: module not installed: Mail::DKIM ('require' failed)
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: DBI, version 1.605
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: Getopt::Long, version 2.37
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: LWP::UserAgent, version 5.813
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: HTTP::Date, version 5.810
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: Archive::Tar, version 1.38
[8706] dbg: diag: module installed: IO::Zlib, version 1.09
[8706] dbg: diag: module not installed: Encode::Detect ('require' failed)
[8706] dbg: gpg: Searching for 'gpg'
[8706] dbg: util: current PATH is: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
[8706] dbg: util: executable for gpg was found at /usr/bin/gpg
[8706] dbg: gpg: found /usr/bin/gpg
[8706] dbg: gpg: release trusted key id list: 5E541DC959CB8BAC7C78DFDC4056A61A5244EC45 26C900A46DD40CD5AD24F6D7DEE01987265FA05B 0C2B1D7175B852C64B3CDC716C55397824F434CE
[8706] dbg: channel: attempting channel updates.spamassassin.org
[8706] dbg: channel: update directory /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org
[8706] dbg: channel: channel cf file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org.cf
[8706] dbg: channel: channel pre file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org.pre
[8706] dbg: channel: metadata version = 895075
[8706] dbg: dns: 5.2.3.updates.spamassassin.org => 895075, parsed as 895075
[8706] dbg: channel: current version is 895075, new version is 895075, skipping channel
[8706] dbg: diag: updates complete, exiting with code 1
```
Klingt zwar gut aber schafft keine abhilfe


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2010)

Nimm die Option:

--no-gpg


----------



## planet_fox (18. Feb. 2010)

da kommt dann folgendes



> server:/home/horst# /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/usr/bin/sa-update no-gpg
> ^[[Dhttp: request failed: 500 Can't connect to daryl.dostech.ca:80 (connect: timeout): 500 Can't connect to daryl.dostech.ca:80 (connect: timeout)
> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on homedir `/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/etc/mail/spamassassin/sa-update-keys'
> error: GPG validation failed!
> ...


----------



## Laubie (18. Feb. 2010)

dann machs doch so, wie till es geschrieben hat:

sa-update --no-gpg

(du hattest 2 Striche vergessen)


----------



## planet_fox (19. Feb. 2010)

Sorry übersehen, Ich brauch Urlaub. Danke Laubie für die Verbesserung . Kostet 5€ in die Kaffee Kasse ?


----------



## Laubie (20. Feb. 2010)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> .... Kostet 5€ in die Kaffee Kasse ?


eigentlich ne coole Idee... Frage ist nur, wann wir die wo dann leer machen?

Ich wäre fürs Ruhrgebiet... ist ja grad Kulturhauptstadt


----------

